# Guide replacement again.....



## fishnfool (Oct 2, 2007)

Most of my gear hasn't been used since around 2005. I have two 7ft. Power sticks with my 7500ss reels and two 5.5ft tuna sticks with my tld 25's that need some new ferrules on them. Would it be better to get new rods or repair the ones I have? All the rods "appear" to be in good condition, just haven't been wet in a while. Who to have fix them if they're worth it?


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Call Ron
Ron moved to his house from Rod N Reel Depot. 
8911 Fowler Ave.
458-0428
Ron Trine

just south of Nine mile rd...


----------



## Specktackler357 (Jun 28, 2016)

I've used Ron and he is very reasonable


----------

